# I'm getting an OHSA inspection!



## wakiza33 (Jul 19, 2014)

Obviously I take safety very seriously. Still looking for things to double check+triple check.

http://www.lomontimt.com/ohsa_inspection_common_infractions-i-64-l-en.html

Found this article...accurate? Thoughts?


----------



## wakiza33 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bump for help


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

here's what it think

:thumbsup::thumbup: read below this line :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

If you know when the inspection is, just don't work that day.


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

Cords, ladders, guards, MSDS sheets, check them all. Fix what is needed or get them off site if you dont have time and fix them later.

Check any fall areas for barricades. 
CHeck out all of the specifics and you will be fine.


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Jun 5, 2014)

usually I wouldnt do this, but I will. 
Quoted for truth...



jaydee said:


> here's what it think


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Now I get it. It's a SPAM link. I'm not as fast as some of you guys. But the dead give away was that the original post spelled OSHA wrong and so does the article. Repeatedly.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How is it you know they are coming?????

Their usual tactic is to just bum rush the site....


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

griz said:


> How is it you know they are coming?????
> 
> Their usual tactic is to just bum rush the site....



I'm suspicious of any first post by a new poster. especially when the profile has zero info. plus the spelling error, Plus I don't think *OHSA
SCHEDULES A SITE INSPECTION WITH SOMEONE THAT GIVES THEM TIME TO HIDE THE ILLEGALS*

I know they do "request site meetings. But. I'm under the impression they already got a violation, at that point. I could be wrong.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I'm suspicious of any first post by a new poster. especially when the profile has zero info. plus the spelling error, Plus I don't think *OHSA
> SCHEDULES A SITE INSPECTION WITH SOMEONE THAT GIVES THEM TIME TO HIDE THE ILLEGALS*
> 
> I know they do "request site meetings. But. I'm under the impression they already got a violation, at that point. I could be wrong.


It would be the same as the cops calling suspected drug dealers and telling them "we will be there wednesday to have a look".


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt that it's spam. That article originates from a website that sells safety equipment.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad to see he felt the need to bump it after less then half hour.


----------

